# Custom Emulator Firmware 6.60 TN-A for PSVita 1.81 is out !



## masterchan777 (Oct 3, 2012)

*Update*- It only worked for the European release of the game, it was possible to create an EU account but there is little point as Sony have already removed the exploited game.
*Update 2* Sony have still removed the game from the Eu (and presumably NA stores) but apparently a port to the US version exists for those with that version, http://wololo.net/2012/10/04/release-6-60-tn-a-cfe-cfw-psp-for-the-ps-vita-us-files/ should have a bit more on that development. Thanks to W.I.C.K.E.D. for that one.

CFE 6.60 TN : a Custom Emulator Firmware 6.60 TN-A for PSVita 1.81 with Urbanix Exploit by Total_Noob has been released. Short version is that it is very early stages but allows something of the PSP custom firmware capabilities on the PS Vita (note not a custom firmware for the Vita but the ability to do much of what the PSP with a custom firmware can do).

Features:
* Possibility to load unsigned homebrews and modules.
* Possibility to load plugins (NPEZ00176/GAME.TXT, NPEZ00176/POPS.TXT).
* Possibility to play ISO/CSO with March33 and Sony NP9660 driver.
* Possibility to get back to TNMenu by holding the START BUTTON for some seconds.
* "CEF" renames "EBOOT.PBP" to "FBOOT.PBP".
* Protects you from removing license files. If these files get removed, you have to download the game from PSN Store again.
So you may lose "CEF" for Urbanix, if the game already has been removed.




Spoiler: Instructions and rest of the release notes




- Instructions

* At first you go straight to the PSN Store and DOWNLOAD URBANIX AS SOON AS POSSIBLE.
You're lucky if you already own this mini/if the mini hasn't been removed yet.
YOU CAN GET IT FOR FREE WITH AN EU ACCOUNT: https://www.facebook.com/SonyPlaystation/app_423711397642076
else just buy it.

* Extract the "NPEZ00176" folder to "PSSAVEDATA" and copy the new savedata to your PSVita with CMA.
* Launch Urbanix game and after the savedata loading the screen should be flashed WHITE, before it automatically starts "TNMenu 0.1".


- About "Custom Emulator Firmware "CEF" 6.60 TN-A"
Actually it isn't correct to call it "CEF 6.60 TN-A", because the kernel is always 6.60, but changes are within the PSVita Firmware. But anyways, it doesn't matter how the CFW is called.
--This "CEF" does NOT have anything to configure yet. All configurations of the previous Custom Firmwares are not available, as they are not useful for "CEF".
--It DOES NOT support PSX. By emulating 6.60 pops modules I get PSX working, but there is no sound, so better let it be.



- About "TNMenu 0.1"
This menu is developed with OSLib. IT IS STILL IN DEVELOPMENT, so it may have some bugs.

Control: 
* /\ to delete a file.
* X to install a homebrew, or to load a homebrew/game. (by pressing R TRIGGER you load backup in march33 mode, else in sony np9660 mode)
* Arrows to move.

Prepare homebrews:
* Create an ZIP archive of the homebrew, saved as: "FILENAME.ZIP/PSP/GAME/THISISAHOMEBREW/EBOOT.PBP".
* "FILENAME.ZIP" can be saved somehow, it just MUST BE UPPER CASE LETTER and the filename can ONLY BE 8 CHARACTERS LONG.
* Save the archives all in the "NPEZ00176" folder.

Install ISO/CSO:
You cannot copy ISO/CSO with TNMenu yet. In the next version I'll add this feature.
* Prepare and install PSPFiler 6.6.
* Copy ISO/CSO to the "NPEZ00176" folder, UPPER CASE LETTER, 8 CHARACTERS LONG.
* Copy/Move the backup file to "ms0:/ISO/" with PSPFiler.
* Play it from TNMenu.


- Donation
If you want to spend me some snacks and drinks, you can donate me: https://www.paypal.com/cgi-bin/webscr?cmd=_s-xclick&hosted_button_id=8158859
Thank you 


- Bug reports
* Can anybody please LEAD A CLEAN thread (best if he is moderator) somewhere on a forum, where users can write their questions, requests, bug reports and etc
So I have got a better overview than if everybody is mailing me.


- Some informations
* This "CEF" IS NOT ripped off from Coldbird's CFW. If you want to know something, I gave my "CEF" to a very important person from the PSP scene a long time before and this very "trusted" person sent my "CEF" to Coldbird. Coldbird naturally reversed my trick of using own modules (f0-kd-systemctrl.prx, etc). Thumbs up to this very important person.
Anyways it doesn't matter, I just wanted to tell you 

* The kernel exploit does only exist on Emulator Firmware. That's why "Tony" released the flash0 dump, doesn't he? 

* The source code will be released after a new PSVita Firmware release.


- Credits
* Dark_AleX, author of Custom Firmware: Thank you master for your impressive work, I always admired you 
* Thanks to the guy who found Urbanix Exploit.
* Coldbird for "his" kxploit.




Download

Source


----------



## Qtis (Oct 3, 2012)

A pity that the PSVita is so much a media/internet oriented console.. Otherwise this would be excellent for longer term use.

Nice to see the console getting "upgrades" nevertheless


----------



## 431unknown (Oct 3, 2012)

Grabbed Urbanix. Can't wait to check this shit out.


----------



## heartgold (Oct 3, 2012)

How much power does  PSP mode has access to the CPU's and GPU?


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds delicious - looks like it's about time to get a Vita... if only I had the cash.


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow, to think PSVita was hacked faster than the 3DS. Interesting. XD


----------



## xist (Oct 3, 2012)

gamefan5 said:


> Wow, to think PSVita was hacked faster than the 3DS. Interesting. XD



It wasn't. The 3DS could play DS ROM's day one. This doesn't allow Vita ISO's, just PSP games....so Vita "hacked" is only partially true


----------



## gamefan5 (Oct 3, 2012)

xist said:


> gamefan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, to think PSVita was hacked faster than the 3DS. Interesting. XD
> ...


Ok then, thx for clarification. XD


----------



## BrightNeko (Oct 3, 2012)

Its funny because Sony euro gave urbanix out for free. So bwahahahahahahahahaha

-edit-
and as soon as I go to get it off there, it isn't there


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2012)

I have Urbanix


----------



## narutofan777 (Oct 3, 2012)

I feel bad for sony. great timing to release this cfw! sony has low 3rd party at this stage. just another reason for them not to develop for the vita.


----------



## emigre (Oct 3, 2012)

narutofan777 said:


> I feel bad for sony. great timing to release this cfw! sony has low 3rd party at this stage. just another reason for them not to develop for the vita.



I wonder how many people are going to completely misinterpret this news. Particularly as Xist explained what this news actually means.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Oct 3, 2012)

Boom, Urbanix is gone. gg.


----------



## OciexGamer (Oct 3, 2012)

For those who dosn't know, is started the topic....

But nontheless
It's kernel access = full power.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 3, 2012)

TwinRetro said:


> Boom, Urbanix is gone. gg.


Meh. They'll find another Mini with a similar exploit sooner or later.


----------



## Gahars (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, we all knew this day would arrive sooner or later...


----------



## NightsOwl (Oct 3, 2012)

Gahars said:


> Well, we all knew this day would arrive sooner or later...


Sooner than later, apparently.


----------



## Qtis (Oct 3, 2012)

OciexGamer said:


> It's kernel access = full power.


Without full PSX support. As mentioned in the Source.


----------



## Just Another Gamer (Oct 3, 2012)

Awesome news, I'm really looking forward to a proper CFW on the Vita in the future now.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 3, 2012)

PSN Store can't be accessed from the Vita.

I could access on the earlier on the morning but not anymore

"_Could not connect to the Internet_
_(NW-9735-4)"_

I can use the Web Browser with the internet connection but can't access the PSN Store. 
Sony's probably getting rid of the game.


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 3, 2012)

Apparently this is only for the EU version of Urbanix, so US users will have to wait for the exploit to be ported.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 3, 2012)

daxtsu said:


> Apparently this is only for the EU version of Urbanix, so US users will have to wait for the exploit to be ported.


You can create a EU account and enter to the EU PSN Store


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 3, 2012)

True, but I bought it already from the US store yesterday, so I'm not going to get a second memory stick. I'll just wait. 

I still have a CFW PSP and I can run JPCSP, so this isn't a huge deal for me, but I'd like to check it out once ported.


----------



## dragonmaster (Oct 3, 2012)

I was on 1.67 and I was lucky to have urbanix, I did update it to 1.81 and voila I got me a nice usermode exploit which in the future will prove useful for full n64 emulation and although maybe that's a wet dream nds emulation.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 3, 2012)

daxtsu said:


> True, but I bought it already from the US store yesterday, so I'm not going to get a second memory stick. I'll just wait.
> 
> I still have a CFW PSP and I can run JPCSP, so this isn't a huge deal for me, but I'd like to check it out once ported.


Delete it and get it for free with the Facebook link on the OP


----------



## daxtsu (Oct 3, 2012)

1. I don't want my memory stick to get formatted.
2. I don't have a Facebook, nor will I sign up just to get a Mini.
3. I'm sure the exploit will be ported in due time.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 3, 2012)

Just acquire a PSP for cheaper. No point in purchasing a Vita for it to just have the same functionality of a softmodded PSP.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 3, 2012)

Update OP please.

Just created the EU account
Got the Facebook code for both games
Formated my Vita/Memory Card
Went to the EU PSN Store through the Vita
Entered the code
Gave me Easter Island and no Urbanix
Checked the PSN Store manually
The game has been already taken down.



Hyro-Sama said:


> Just acquire a PSP for cheaper. No point in purchasing a Vita for it to just have the same functionality of a softmodded PSP.


*Facepalm* why getting a PSP when you could get a Vita now? Plus with this you'll be able to play all PSP ISOS plus you'll have all the Vitas functionalities and also be able to play Vita games.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Oct 3, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Just acquire a PSP for cheaper. No point in purchasing a Vita for it to just have the same functionality of a softmodded PSP.
> ...



Vita has no games and it doesn't make sense to purchase one now just for PSP CFW functionality. It's best to stay legit until a method of being able to play Vita ISOs is developed. Just game on a PSP in the mean time if you're a cheap pirate bastard who can't pay for games.


----------



## jalaneme (Oct 3, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Vita has no games and It doesn't make sense to purchase one now just for PSP CFW functionality. It's best to stay legit until a method of being able to play Vita ISOs is developed. Just game on a PSP in the mean time if you're a cheap pirate bastard who can't pay for games.



On top of that a cfw psp doesn't have auto updates, oh and good luck to people using the vita to play psp games, those memory cards are going to put a hole in your pocket because you are going to have to find somewhere to fit all those psp games.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 3, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...



http://us.playstation.com/psvita/games-and-media/ 

How can you people say the Vita has no games??


----------



## Langin (Oct 3, 2012)

Crap too late! D:


----------



## dragonmaster (Oct 3, 2012)

jalaneme said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Vita has no games and It doesn't make sense to purchase one now just for PSP CFW functionality. It's best to stay legit until a method of being able to play Vita ISOs is developed. Just game on a PSP in the mean time if you're a cheap pirate bastard who can't pay for games.
> ...


wait wait ps vita has games that are nice, also you don't need a huge memory card to play your games as I don't think that anyone has purchased so many games that they won't fit on an 16gb memory card. Also about the "cheap pirate" you cannot generalise us all; I want emulators that use the quad core power, also no ps vita isos exist so no ps vita killed by the piracy will be real from this.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 3, 2012)

dragonmaster said:


> wait wait ps vita has games that are nice, also you don't need a huge memory card to play your games as I don't think that anyone has purchased so many games that they won't fit on an 16gb memory card. Also about the "cheap pirate" you cannot generalise us all; I want emulators that use the quad core power, also no ps vita isos exist so no ps vita killed by the piracy will be real from this.


You know this is PSP mode, and has ZERO hardware benefits over an actual PSP, right? i.e. no quad core processor, just the 333MHz that was availble on the PSP.


----------



## Foxi4 (Oct 3, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> How can you people say the Vita has no games?


From what I've noticed, most people who claim so simply don't have a Vita or any plans to purchase one.


----------



## Valwin (Oct 3, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > MakiManPR said:
> ...



that link  takes me to rehashes  and ports  you have anything thats give a better view of the vita games ?


----------



## SifJar (Oct 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > How can you people say the Vita has no games?
> ...


Well of course people who don't think the Vita has any good games aren't planning to purchase one. That'd be completely stupid.


----------



## impizkit (Oct 3, 2012)

Just to give my two cents. Vita games will not be iso files because the game is not located on a disc. Vita games will be a rom.


----------



## Relys (Oct 3, 2012)

impizkit said:


> Just to give my two cents. Vita games will not be iso files because the game is not located on a disc. Vita games will be a rom.



Method of internal storage =/= file structure.


----------



## dragonmaster (Oct 3, 2012)

SifJar said:


> dragonmaster said:
> 
> 
> > wait wait ps vita has games that are nice, also you don't need a huge memory card to play your games as I don't think that anyone has purchased so many games that they won't fit on an 16gb memory card. Also about the "cheap pirate" you cannot generalise us all; I want emulators that use the quad core power, also no ps vita isos exist so no ps vita killed by the piracy will be real from this.
> ...


psp user mode and a kernel acess does ring a bell


----------



## Rydian (Oct 3, 2012)

Relys said:


> impizkit said:
> 
> 
> > Just to give my two cents. Vita games will not be iso files because the game is not located on a disc. Vita games will be a rom.
> ...


Both formats are copies of a medium, and modern ROMs do contain a filesystem (DS games most notably) since they're no longer binaries with other data packed alongside it (like NES and SNES were).  Disc images are called ISOs because traditional CDs use the ISO-9660 standard, and there wasn't a better name at the time.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 3, 2012)

SifJar said:


> dragonmaster said:
> 
> 
> > wait wait ps vita has games that are nice, also you don't need a huge memory card to play your games as I don't think that anyone has purchased so many games that they won't fit on an 16gb memory card. Also about the "cheap pirate" you cannot generalise us all; I want emulators that use the quad core power, also no ps vita isos exist so no ps vita killed by the piracy will be real from this.
> ...


Did you read what this does?


----------



## beenii (Oct 3, 2012)

Just for those who are interested. I tried Cave Story (PSP) and Monster Hunter 3rd Portable and both are working like a charm. If someone wants to know, I can test out some emulators and post the results in here as well.

Just to clarify, I have the European version of Urbanix, which was free some time ago, and it works perfectly.


----------



## SifJar (Oct 3, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Did you read what this does?


Yes. It is a CFW for the PSP emulator on the PS Vita. i.e. no access to anything outside of the PSP sandbox. I don't see why you think that is contrary to my previous post.



dragonmaster said:


> psp user mode and a kernel acess does ring a bell


I literally have no idea what you're saying/implying. Care to elaborate?


----------



## heartgold (Oct 3, 2012)

Foxi4 said:


> MakiManPR said:
> 
> 
> > How can you people say the Vita has no games?
> ...


Yes I have Vita, it has utter shit low amount of games worthwhile owning against my 3DS.


----------



## Lurker2 (Oct 3, 2012)

The true problem I think is beyond the holiday releases there is hardly anything upcoming besides Killzone which has no release date, Soul Sacrifice which might not be to good, Bioshock which may or may not have been canceled and Earth Defense Force 2017 Portable which may be canceled
It needs more third party support and there are like 10 decent exclusives if you include the holiday releases.


----------



## W.I.C.K.E.D. (Oct 4, 2012)

US port available http://wololo.net/2012/10/04/release-6-60-tn-a-cfe-cfw-psp-for-the-ps-vita-us-files/

Have fun


----------



## nbvcxy206 (Oct 4, 2012)

What are the nice Vita games, worth to pay for:

- Wipeout 2048
- Lumines:  Electronic Symphony
- Gravity Rush
- Uncharted
- Rayman Origins
- Little Big Planet
- Assassin´s Creed 3 (Release Date 10/31)

There are some nice sports games, add 1 or 2 for each of us that might be enjoyable, though I don´t see why they are significantly better than the well known good PSP ones.

Even if we are generous and add 5 games more being interesting, in the end you won´t see more than 15 games for an average gamer, worthy enough to spend time and money.

You might call that something, but I call it nothing. It´s a joke and all those small gamies from the store won´t change anything. Some of them are even ridiculous. (mean the augmented reality ones.... )

Sony is a stupid company, really. Releasing a console not being able to let the market produce games for it.
Whoever could grab Urbanix is a lucky one .... it´s not a real hack but it´s a lot better than nothing, it lets us take our Vitas out of the dark places we put them and use then again.
If someone would hack the Vita itself there would be lesser use of it --- for me it would not change anything since I already own all games I like.


----------



## dgwillia (Oct 4, 2012)

Pretty awesome and all, but I think I'll wait a few more updates before I try anything risky......dont want my Vita turning into a paperweight, or my PSN account getting perma-banned.


----------



## MakiManPR (Oct 4, 2012)

Lurker2 said:


> The true problem I think is beyond the holiday releases there is hardly anything upcoming besides Killzone which has no release date, Soul Sacrifice which might not be to good, Bioshock which may or may not have been canceled and Earth Defense Force 2017 Portable which may be canceled
> It needs more third party support and there are like 10 decent exclusives if you include the holiday releases.




Upcoming Vita Games 2012
1.God Eater 2
2.Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time
3.Smart As
4.Street Fighter X Tekken
5.Super Monkey Ball: Banana Splitz
6.Soul Sacrifice
7.KickBeat
8.Killzone: Mercenary
9.Warrior's Lair
10.Dragon's Crown
11.DJMax Technika Tune
12.Zone of the Enders HD Collection
13.Ragnarok Odyssey
14.Ratchet & Clank: Full Frontal Assault
15.Silent Hill: Book of Memories
16.Persona 4: Golden
17.New Little King's Story
18.Tearaway
19.Phantasy Star Online 2
20.Need for Speed: Most Wanted
21.PS All-Stars Battle Royale
22.Call of Duty: Black Ops - Declassified
23.Assassin's Creed 3: Liberation

Other upcoming PS Vita games
24.Spy Hunter
25.Broken
26.Bioshock game
27.Final Fantasy X HD
28.Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2 Plus
29.Oboromuramasa
30.Valhalla Knights 3
31.Malicious Rebirth


----------



## Lurker2 (Oct 4, 2012)

MakiManPR said:


> Cut the content


I said after the Holidays aka 2013 and exclusives. Soul Sacrifice is going to be released 2013 with God Eater 2 which I think is a port from the PSP. I might be wrong about the port but the list of exclusives after the holidays is low.

Some current exclusives
Assassin's Creed III Liberation
BioShock *might get canceled*
Call of Duty Black Ops Declassified *might not be good*
Gravity Rush
Killzone Mercenary *might not be good*
LittleBigPlanet
New Little King's Story
Ragnarok Odyssey
Resistance: Burning Skies *not that good*
Silent Hill Book of Memories *might not be good*
Soul Sacrifice *might not be good*
Uncharted Golden Abyss
Wipeout 2048
Yakuza *might be a port and might of been canceled*
Ys *might not be good*


----------



## SybreTiger (Oct 5, 2012)

So since I don't have Urbanix already, I'm screwed? I just updated to 1.81 thinking I could download it off PSN, but Sony already removed it. >_


----------



## Snailface (Oct 5, 2012)

SybreTiger said:


> So since I don't have Urbanix already, I'm screwed? I just updated to 1.81 thinking I could download it off PSN, but Sony already removed it. >_<


Yea, 'fraid so for now.

I certainly hope you didn't have a previous vhbl installation on whatever firmware you had before, cause this kernel exploit can be back-ported to almost any of them.

I wouldn't fret too much though, more hacks should come your way soon. You'll know then to read up on wololo carefully before you act.


----------



## Sychophantom (Oct 6, 2012)

Those who don't already own Urbanix may be able to get it still.

I don't know if you can redeem the code for it right now, but Gamestop is still selling Urbanix as a download for the PS3/PSP for $4.99.

Link: http://www.gamestop.com/games/urbanix/91600


I have it on my EU PSN account already, but I am relatively curious if it's still available this way.


----------



## G36cBossMan (Oct 7, 2012)

Didn't work when I tried it...


----------



## Chrisssj2 (Oct 8, 2012)

So can it run ps vita iso's? or psp iso's?


----------



## samljer (Nov 2, 2012)

xist said:


> It wasn't. The 3DS could play DS ROM's day one. This doesn't allow Vita ISO's, just PSP games....so Vita "hacked" is only partially true


 
Still helluva lot closer then 3DS. the 3DS wasnt actually hacked at all, its just backwards compatible with DS Carts.
the VITA now has a CFW with access to VITA hardware. thats a hack, it can access vita only hardware "3DS isnt even in this ballpark yet".
so while you say partially, thats not acurate, it IS hacked
whats lacking is a CFW that opens up vita the rest of the way.
because for all intents and purposes the VITA is wide open to homebrew on VITA hardware, just not piracy. which i think was intentional from its author based on what ive read.
hack is a hack is a hack. as he could have put the function in there.

Dont you know what "full kernel access means"?


----------



## shakirmoledina (Nov 2, 2012)

nintendo doesnt live in the past, sony does


----------



## xist (Nov 4, 2012)

samljer said:


> Dont you know what "full kernel access means"?


 
I'll assume you edited that in to be insulting. I'll also assume given by your message that you don't know where the Vita is with regards to hacks, and or indeed what Kernel access is granted with the current exploits.

Additionally if a hack is a hack is a hack, then by simple reasoning the 3DS' compatibility with the DS flashcards (and their subsequent block) is a hack (hack being a blanket term for an inelegant method to do things not intended by the creator).


----------

